# "What Grace Does" pre PCA GA conference



## Scott1 (Jul 26, 2013)

2013 Sessions

The entire conference (about 7 hours) explaining biblical grace, particularly in the context of sanctification is now posted on-line at no charge.

This conference is taught by some of the leaders of the PCA, last year's moderator, Mr. Ross is associated with this effort. The conference and was held right before General Assembly this year.

The teaching explains the full chain of salvation, and distinguishes justification and sanctification.

Excellent. Excellent.


----------

